# John Luke Rose (*1933): Violin sonata No.1 op.28 (1973)



## vlncto (Nov 26, 2012)

British composer John Luke Rose (*1933) composed his Violin sonata No.1 op.28 in 1973. The work remained in manuscript, but now the full score can be downloaded free of charge from my website. I also included a short sound snippet. Here the link to my website:

*https://www.tobias-broeker.de/rare-manuscripts/other-violin-manuscripts/duo-works/*

And a link to the Wikipedia article about John Luke Rose:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/John_Luke_Rose

Best,
Tobias


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

vlncto said:


> British composer John Luke Rose (*1933) composed his Violin sonata No.1 op.28 in 1973. The work remained in manuscript, but now the full score can be downloaded free of charge from my website. I also included a short sound snippet. Here the link to my website:
> 
> *https://www.tobias-broeker.de/rare-manuscripts/other-violin-manuscripts/duo-works/*
> 
> ...


Nice; I had a quick glance at TC's Composer's Guestbook: Could you add John Luke Rose over there as well ?


----------

